# MacG Park



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

Hihihi 

J'ai découvert ce truc, assez sympa, permettant de créer un personnage SouthPark en quelques clics 
J'ai essayé de créer l'iMax SouthPark, voila ce que ça donne:





Je vous propose de faire de même et de poster les résultats ici, on va rigoler


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Moi


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi
> 
> J'ai découvert ce truc, assez sympa, permettant de créer un personnage SouthPark en quelques clics
> J'ai essayé de créer l'iMax SouthPark, voila ce que ça donne:


Mouarf! 

Hélas, pour moi:


			
				serveur a dit:
			
		

> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> Apache/1.3.31 Server at www.planearium2.de Port 80


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi
> 
> J'ai découvert ce truc, assez sympa, permettant de créer un personnage SouthPark en quelques clics
> Je vous propose de faire de même et de poster les résultats ici, on va rigoler





Tu découves que maintenant ? C'est pourtant un classique des forums


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf!
> 
> Hélas, pour moi:



ça marche, il faut réessayer et ça finit par passer


----------



## N°6 (11 Mai 2005)

Je trouve ça assez ressemblant, non ?


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2005)

Pas mal pas mal


----------



## N°6 (11 Mai 2005)

On peut jouer à devinez c'est qui ?


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2005)

Trop facile, le doc 

Bonne idée :love:


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

Un autre facile !


----------



## Freelancer (12 Mai 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (12 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Un autre facile !



Encore plus facile


----------



## Freelancer (12 Mai 2005)

une derniere pour la route


----------



## iTof (12 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus facile


 :love:


			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> une derniere pour la route


 :love:
et là ?


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus facile




Mouahahaha !


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

Allez, hop...
 :hein: 
 
 
 :love:
 :love: 
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

voila


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

Hihihi !


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

Quelle classe les filles :love:


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2005)

voilà pour moi


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

Version Civile


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mai 2005)

Angie version Southpark  :rateau: :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2005)

mon dieu ! ça fonctionne ce truc !


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi !




c'est pas malow ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Sexy robertav


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas malow ?



Pfff  
J'ai pas trouvé comment lui faire lever les bras en l'air. Ni un graaaaand chapeau.
Et puis j'ai mis la bouche en cul de poule à défaut du p'tit nez tout rouge...


----------



## rezba (12 Mai 2005)

autoportrait au couteau à désosser.


----------



## N°6 (12 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> autoportrait au couteau à désosser.



Tu as laissé la hache à Finn ? 


[edit]  Makie :
Oui, j'oublie pas de te les rendre mais :
1 - en plusieurs fois  
2 - pas aujourd'hui    :rateau:   [/edit]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

en realité .....


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus facile



Je vois pas qui cela peut-il être ...


----------



## mado (12 Mai 2005)

Comment ça je suis en colère ? .

Vous trouvez ? Vraiment ? :rose: P't'être un peu vrai.
Mais bon quoi ? Ça vous arrive jamais à vous ?
Allez un bon cri et tout ira bien.
:love:


----------



## iTof (12 Mai 2005)

un régal ce fil  

> dans ma boîte, cela tourne au réglement de compte


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2005)

en tenue de travail :rateau:


----------



## rezba (12 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> un régal ce fil
> 
> > dans ma boîte, cela tourne au réglement de compte



Dans la mienne aussi. Quelle rigolade !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Version Civile


y a pas tes yeux qui tuent


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2005)

Devinez qui c'est ?   (il a déja été fait plus haut  )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Mai 2005)

Me voila lol


----------



## rezba (12 Mai 2005)

Je vous présente ma fille, par elle même. Enfin, c'est pas que la mienne, hein. 







Je me demande si elle serait pas en train de passer dans l'adolescence...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (12 Mai 2005)

Faudra pas te plaindre si elle prend un pseudo bientôt


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente ma fille, par elle même. Enfin, c'est pas que la mienne, hein.



Tout le portrait de son papa, enfin à un ou deux détails près...  
Ça compte pour combien les cheveux ?


----------



## rezba (12 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le portrait de son papa, enfin à un ou deux détails près...
> Ça compte pour combien les cheveux ?



Non, non, elle ressemble beaucoup plus à sa mère.


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a pas tes yeux qui tuent



:rose:

_Z'ont jamais tué personne !_


Argh ça y est !!! 
J'ai la chanson dans la tête 
_
Elle a les yeux revolver
Elle a le regard qui tue

  
_


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, elle ressemble beaucoup plus à sa mère.



Vi, le même sourire.


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

Mais qui cela peut-il bien être ???


----------



## Azzedine (12 Mai 2005)

Euh... y'avait pas pire alors j'ai fait au mieux 





Ca fout les boules hein?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

je confirme, azz est vraiment comme ça


----------



## rezba (12 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Ca fout les boules hein?



De quoi ? Que ton image soit si grande ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Mai 2005)

.....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ? Que ton image soit si grande ?


dis-donc toi, la râpe à fromage modèle san francisco, respect le travail des artistes.


----------



## Azzedine (12 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ? Que ton image soit si grande ?



S'en fout, c'est sur un serveur qui à une VRAIE bande passante.


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2005)

Made In Pitchfork


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2005)




----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mai 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

yeux noirs ? miam


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut


----------



## iTof (12 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> GlobalCut


 :love: :love:

> les accessoires les plus utilisés ici sont la bouteille de bière et les lunettes  

Ah oui, j'oubliais : le bouc pour les gars


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2005)

Euh, c'est pas vraiment un bouc, 'puis y'avait pas de bouteille de Pastis


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2005)

Hop ! 
C'est pas moi, hein !


----------



## minime (13 Mai 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> C'est pas moi, hein !


 euh non plutôt comme ça si c'est moi  plus fin...bcp plus fin  avec une batterie à la place de la guitare, et manque un appareil photo ...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

ah et puis plein de fleurs....!!!! ben oui      important pour moi les fleurs....


----------



## poildec (13 Mai 2005)

Et voici poildep :


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

eh voici macmarco....    :love: 
finalement on a quasi les mêmes accessoires !!!      :love: 





PS : t'as vus t'es aux couleurs du stade Rennais


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2005)

Stevinou, ta bouche me fait littéralement craquer  :love:


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2005)

..Ah non c'est macmarco, je sais si je peux me permettre là  :rose:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

héhéhéhéhé   non moi c'est au dessus.... 
et toi alors tu es ou beau gosse ?


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhé   non moi c'est au dessus....
> et toi alors tu es ou beau gosse ?




Sur le point de rentrer dans la douche et de décoller chez Surcouf pour une ptite anim,
A+


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

oh!!!!  j'aimerais bien te voir animé    :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Par là ...


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh voici macmarco....    :love:
> finalement on a quasi les mêmes accessoires !!!      :love:
> 
> 
> ...




Arrrrrffff !!!!   
C'est presque ça, sauf que j'ai pas d'iPod, beaucoup moins de cheveux et en ce moment une barbe (bouc) beaucoup plus fournie !


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ..Ah non c'est macmarco, je sais si je peux me permettre là  :rose:  :love:




Seulement si t'es une fille !


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

j'étais pas loin quand même       :love:


----------



## iMax (13 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Par là ...



Hihi :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

C'est qui  ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila



génial!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2005)

et donc en miniature attaché, c'est moi...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2005)




----------



## Azzedine (13 Mai 2005)

Quelle honte! J'y suis même pas!


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2005)

T'existerais même pas alors ? C'est vraiment pas de chance


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2005)

C'est tout moi ça:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

J'ai retrouvé TheBig!!!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout moi ça:


mon vermicelle rouge :love: t'en as aussi sur le pif ???


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon vermicelle rouge :love: t'en as aussi sur le pif ???


 
Pas aujourd'hui, je suis de garde:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

Moi... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

Allez ; c'est le printemps... Je profite de ce thread pour changer mon avatar.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez ; c'est le printemps... Je profite de ce thread pour changer mon avatar.


 
Pour toi il faudrait ajouter cet accessoire:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez ; c'est le printemps... Je profite de ce thread pour changer mon avatar.



copieur


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez ; c'est le printemps... Je profite de ce thread pour changer mon avatar.



Joli


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi il faudrait ajouter cet accessoire:_ (voir image au dessus)_



Nan, c'est réservé aux porteurs de cagoules ça, not' Patoch est à découvert lui...   

_Le flingue, c'est pour effrayer les piafs qui viennent picorer son potager..._ :affraid:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2005)




----------



## Azzedine (14 Mai 2005)

Ah! J'agrée cette nouvelle famille. 
Bien le detourage


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

Bravo et merci pour ton travail Nato  mais alors ya plus personne pour faire des persos ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bravo et merci pour ton travail Nato  mais alors ya plus personne pour faire des persos ???




j'ai deja mis moi en pricess et en ville   

tu veux que je poste aussi un portrait de toute ma family ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Pourquoi j'y suis pas alors que je me suis fait un bel avatar South Park aussi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja mis moi en pricess et en ville
> 
> tu veux que je poste aussi un portrait de toute ma family ?



En voilà une idée qu'elle est pas con!  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

why not   mais je pensais plutôt aux autres pas encore southparkisé...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi j'y suis pas alors que je me suis fait un bel avatar South Park aussi?



Tu t'es fait avaler par une faille spatio-nioubie ? :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une idée qu'elle est pas con!  :love:


En même temps, si tout le monde porte la cagoule, on va pas beaucoup les reconnaître...  :rateau:   :love:


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> why not   mais je pensais plutôt aux autres pas encore southparkisé...



   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, si tout le monde porte la cagoule, on va pas beaucoup les reconnaître...  :rateau:   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

si par la taille !!!  les enfants sont plus petits en général....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si par la taille !!!  les enfants sont plus petits en général....




tu crois ?   


moi je ne suis pas tres grande et pourtant je ne suis plus un enfant


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

l'exception qui confirme la règle !!!   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne suis pas tres grande et pourtant je ne suis plus un enfant



Prouve-le!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

des icônes ? nato tu veux dire qu'on peut me coller sur un dossier et me mettre des choses dedans ?????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des icônes ? nato tu veux dire qu'on peut me coller sur un dossier et me mettre des choses dedans ?????



Comme ça on pourra passer des trucs discretement à la douane...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des icônes ? nato tu veux dire qu'on peut me coller sur un dossier et me mettre des choses dedans ?????



vivi, c'est une exclue du bar, on peut dorénavant te fourrer à satiété sans t'entendre gémir ou te débattre. :love:


----------



## bouilla (16 Mai 2005)

moi ça doit donner un truc comme ça


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

qu'il est beau !!!    :love: ....


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois ?
> 
> 
> moi je ne suis pas tres grande et pourtant je ne suis plus un enfant



Tombe le futal alors !


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

hihi. les couettes. yeah.


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

IRL


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> IRL



Moi, je l'aurai plutôt vue comme ça :


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

bien vu


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

tiens au fait les icones superbes de Nato :
 j'ai mis mézigue sur mon DD interne  et j'ai choisi Madonna la nôtre la vraie ! pas la fausse blonde  pour mon DD EXterne... ça fait beau tout plein .... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

Maintenant que mon serveur remarche, je peux enfin le poser dessus....


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

Héhé... 
version url et irl 

Terrib' ce truc


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

eh Madonna, tu ferais pas un autre essayage ?  que j'ai un autre icone...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

:rose:


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose:




faut pas rougir c'est très bien :love:


----------



## bouilla (19 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh Madonna, tu ferais pas un autre essayage ?  que j'ai un autre icone...



Genre un truc plus léger c'est ça ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut pas rougir c'est très bien :love:


tu trouves que je me ressemble ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves que je me ressemble ?




très


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Genre un truc plus léger c'est ça ?




il fallait venir a l'aes avignon pour ça


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Genre un truc plus léger c'est ça ?



tout de suite l'autre chacal !!!  :love: 
non... pas forcement 
mais je suis open :love:


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh Madonna, tu ferais pas un autre essayage ?  que j'ai un autre icone...


 
Vos désirs sont des ordres  
Après la colère tu veux quoi ? 

(je sais bouder aussi, très bien même il paraît !  )


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

ce que tu veux...  je voudrais bien voir tes yeux par contre... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

bon, on doit pas etre tres loin du compte....:


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, on doit pas etre tres loin du compte....:



Comme koi, un avatar, parfois, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

Stook ... tu m'a volé mes lunettes ...   j'admets pas ce genre ce choses


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Stook ... tu m'a volé mes lunettes ...   j'admets pas ce genre ce choses



ben, peut etre sauf que moi, j'en ai la preuve que j'ai ces lunettes....  

alors...?


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

ah oui ... ben on a que ça en comment alors    

(jte montrerai que j'ai des lunettes comme ça ...   )


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

​


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

la fin de quoi ?    

jme trouve pas mal quand même sur ce portrait   
macounette et moi on est soeur de lunettes  :rateau: 

mais euh nato , ça te sert à quoi tout ça ?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

extra Nato ! merci...mais j'attends Madonna new version hein dis ?   :love:


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais euh nato , ça te sert à quoi tout ça ?



À moi, rien.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

a te transformer en dossier et a te mettre des choses dedans, tu verras c'est cool finalement


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

nato, je n'ai pas d'icônes lorsque j'ouvre tes zip ! je n'ai que des répertoires et des fichiers génériques (blancs)... 
Je suis sous Tiger...


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> extra Nato ! merci...mais j'attends Madonna new version hein dis ?   :love:



En dessous de 10, je ne mettrai rien en ligne, je te l'enverrai par mp.


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

:hein: j'entends rien j'entends rien -_-
je vais finir par écouter mon papa qui croit que vous êtes tous des psychopathes (on l'est tous un peu mais on est des gentils ... hein ?  :rateau: )


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> nato, je n'ai pas d'icônes lorsque j'ouvre tes zip ! je n'ai que des répertoires et des fichiers génériques (blancs)...
> Je suis sous Tiger...



Je ne peux rien pour toi...  

_Tiger, fallait pas l'inviter !!_ :rateau: 
_Essaye de passer au dessus... _


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2005)

moi aussi tiger et nickel   tiens Nato c'est un theme ton fond de fenetre ou bien ? en tout cas c'est classieux... :love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

Je me trouve bête, j'avais pas vu que c'était un zip  :rose:


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi tiger et nickel   tiens Nato c'est un theme ton fond de fenetre ou bien ? en tout cas c'est classieux... :love:



C'est effectivement un fichier bonus qui est fourni avec le thème TiSkin 1.1, pas besoin de ShapeShifter pour utiliser ce fond de fenêtre.


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2005)

Et puis desfois jsuis comme ça aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (je sais bouder aussi, très bien même il paraît !  )



L'important en bouderie, c'est l'endurance.


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

Trop tard 

_Et de toutes façons les auréoles ne rentrent pas !! _


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :hein: j'entends rien j'entends rien -_-
> je vais finir par écouter mon papa qui croit que vous êtes tous des psychopathes (on l'est tous un peu mais on est des gentils ... hein ?  :rateau: )


Ma chère ! si tous les obsédés étaient des psychopathes les psychologues serviraient à quelque chose !!!


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

Version clin d'oeil.





​


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux rien pour toi...
> 
> _Tiger, fallait pas l'inviter !!_ :rateau:
> _Essaye de passer au dessus... _


C'est bon, ça marche ! Il suffit d'ouvrir l'archive avec l'option intégrée à MacOS X et non pas avec Stuffit Expander.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Version clin d'oeil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super, on dirait la vrai..... 
et merci Nato, ça le fait super.....


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça le fait super.....



Ben valà maiwen... Tu voulais savoir à quoi ça servait ? Ben ça sert à faire _*super*_. :love: :rateau: 



_stook... _


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, ça marche ! Il suffit d'ouvrir l'archive avec l'option intégrée à MacOS X et non pas avec Stuffit Expander.



On ne le répétera jamais assez : les félins sont caractériels.


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Version clin d'oeil.



C'est surtout plus _moulant_ que la précédente...


----------



## mado (20 Mai 2005)

Combien il t'en faut pour mettre en ligne ? 


Version _toute ressemblance avec une couleur existante n'est que pure coïncidence_


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

pour aller avec la photos deja citée... 

j'en ai fait un qui me semble pas mal ressemblant......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai fait un qui me semble pas mal ressemblant......


*'tain mec tu crains   
*


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *'tain mec tu crains
> *



t'aurais du rester le dimanche....tu aurais compris....
les rares survivant non pas laché leurs bieres......moi, le premier.....  


(par contre on en a vu tourner a l'eau...... et tu connais une abréviation de 4 lettre avec 2 l'O...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (par contre on en a vu tourner a l'eau...... et tu connais une abréviation de 4 lettre avec 2 l'O...)



 et tu connais comment fonctionne Vbull avec les points de réputation...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> et tu connais comment fonctionne Vbull avec les points de réputation...



tu crois que ça merite un Ban.....peuchere......  
en tout cas, si ils se reconnaissent, je leur fait une bise.....:love:...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> s'ils se reconnaissent, je leur fait une bise.....:love:...



tout pareil


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

Cool Mado   :love:...Nato t'as du taf  :love:


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2005)

En dessous de 10, je ne ferai pas d'autre set... 
_Si vous pouviez aussi dans la mesure du possible éviter les trucs du style :
- machin à la plage
- machin au bal masqué
- machin a une épine dans le pied
- machin va au Mac DO
- machin tourne un film
- machin va éternuer
- etc..._
Je ne dis pas ça pour toi Madonna, mais l'intérêt que je portais à ce truc (si vraiment on peut y trouver un intérêt quelconque) c'était d'avoir un maximum de personnes différentes. 
Quand ça se sera tassé, je vous ferai un fond d'écran avec toute la famille...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quand ça se sera tassé, je vous ferai un fond d'écran avec toute la famille...  :love:





merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (20 Mai 2005)

message reçu, néanmoins..


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> message reçu, néanmoins..



J'empêche personne de s'amuser hein.  

_Juste que je ne ferai pas x icônes pour chacun..._


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

pas d'icones X ??? mince !!!!   :love: .....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Juste que je  ferai  x icônes pour chacun..._






des icones x ?????     

avec tout tout tout ???    

suis sure que on va etre tres reussis


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2005)

Ouinnnn!!!! je viens de constater que je suis pas dans les sets d'icones


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2005)

Voilà comment mon collègue de bureau me voit


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouinnnn!!!! je viens de constater que je suis pas dans les sets d'icones


consoles-toi


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> consoles-toi


 
Merci SM, toi au moins tu me comprend :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouinnnn!!!! je viens de constater que je suis pas dans les sets d'icones




si sis tu y es : telecharge le icones_SouthMacG
mais choisit liste en presentation  quand le dossier sera ouvert


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

Jahrom et Malow à l'os a moelle hier soir.....:love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

j'aimerais bien un icone de mon "toto" (avatar actuel) façon southpark mais mes compétences en dessin se limite assez vite...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

Sinon au cas ou : il s'appelle Oscar, il aime le foot, la musique, les Os, ses croquettes, les baballes, les joujoux...et les femelles bouledogues françaises (mais n'a rien contre une aventure de passage avec une "king charles" !)... :love:   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2005)

Ah oui il aime les maillots de foot Anglais et les casquettes (il supporte WestHam united) et porte un gros collier rouge en cuir avec des clous dorés... Voilà !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais bien un icone de mon "toto" (avatar actuel) façon southpark mais mes compétences en dessin se limite assez vite...





a defaut d'icone


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si sis tu y es : telecharge le icones_SouthMacG
> mais choisit liste en presentation quand le dossier sera ouvert


 
Ah ben comme je m'etais pas vu dans la prévisulalisation, j'avais pas téléchargé 

Comment ca je suis mégalo?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca je suis mégalo?!




une chse est sure : JAMAIS mais alors un grand JAMAIs
je me fera hospitaliser dans le sud ; meme pour un simple bobo    




     :love:


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben comme je m'etais pas vu dans la prévisulalisation, j'avais pas téléchargé



S'pèce de nioub' va !!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une chse est sure : JAMAIS mais alors un grand JAMAIs
> je me fera hospitaliser dans le sud ; meme pour un simple bobo
> 
> 
> ...


 
T'as passé l'âge, j'endors que des gnianfants


----------



## mado (20 Mai 2005)

Elene en pause..  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Elene en pause..  :love:




:rose:  :love:


----------



## dool (21 Mai 2005)

Tres réaliste la tasse de café !!!!!! 

Mais euh elene, va falloir surveiller cette blouse, ça doit etre l'émeute tous les jours dans ton bocal sinon ! On s'aere le nombril et on fait bronzer les gambettes !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ça doit etre l'émeute tous les jours dans ton bocal sinon !



*Grug ?*  :mouais:


----------



## Azzedine (21 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard
> 
> _Et de toutes façons les auréoles ne rentrent pas !! _



Les icones avec oréoles je te les fait quand tu veux, j'ai d'ailleurs acquis une certaine dexteritée a faire les icones d'applis à un moment ou j'en ai eut 4 ou 5 à faire d'un coup, je gère les transparence et tout le bordel. 
J'en ai pour 5 minutes dans toshop si c'est deja détouré, sinon bah... à peine plus...  
Je te donne mon mail en privé si tu veux.


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Les icones avec oréoles je te les fait quand tu veux, j'ai d'ailleurs acquis une certaine dexteritée a faire les icones d'applis à un moment ou j'en ai eut 4 ou 5 à faire d'un coup, je gère les transparence et tout le bordel.
> J'en ai pour 5 minutes dans toshop si c'est deja détouré, sinon bah... à peine plus...
> Je te donne mon mail en privé si tu veux.



Ce n'est pas une question de difficulté mais d'unité d'échelle. Je t'explique le nioubie... Si je rajoute les auréoles aux personnages, il faudra que je réduise leur taille pour que ça rentre dans une case de 128 pixels de haut (j'ai déjà triché pour que les ailes tiennent aussi dans la largeur), et après tous ne seront pas à la même échelle. De plus, les personnages n'étant déjà pas immense, même en affichage maximum pour les icônes, je ne vais pas les réduire encore plus. Valà, t'as compris ?    

_ Et je n'ai pas que ça à faire non plus._


----------



## Talchan (21 Mai 2005)

j'crois bien que j'vais garder ça comme avatar


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

:love: * j'adore !* :love:


----------



## Azzedine (21 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une question de difficulté mais d'unité d'échelle. Je t'explique le nioubie...





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Valà, t'as compris ?
> 
> _ Et je n'ai pas que ça à faire non plus._



Pffff, tout de suite on veut bien faire et on se fait insulter! :hein:
C'est honteux!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, tout de suite on veut bien faire et on se fait insulter! :hein:
> C'est honteux!


Nioube


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> C'est honteux!



N'est-ce pas?  :bebe:


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> on se fait insulter! :hein:


j'ai rien vu de tel


----------



## Azzedine (21 Mai 2005)

Pour info le nioubie il a 12 ans d'infographie et de pratique de l'outil PAO à son actif.  Je ne pense pas que nioubie soit le mot...  
Apres tu peux toujours réviser ton dico des insultes numériques...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Pour info le nioubie il a 12 ans d'infographie et de pratique de l'outil PAO à son actif.  Je ne pense pas que nioubie soit le mot...
> Apres tu peux toujours réviser ton dico des insultes numériques...



il parlait de nioubie sur macgeneration - 21 messages te propulsent dans la classe des nioubies quels que soient tes compétences et qualités


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Pour info le nioubie il a 12 ans d'infographie et de pratique de l'outil PAO à son actif.  Je ne pense pas que nioubie soit le mot...
> Apres tu peux toujours réviser ton dico des insultes numériques...



Ce qu'il faut pas entendre tout de même... !!   

Tu devrais faire attention à pas trop te déshydrater quand même poussin, c'est pas bon pour le teint.  :bebe:


----------



## Azzedine (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> il parlait de nioubie sur macgeneration - 21 messages te propulsent dans la classe des nioubies quels que soient tes compétences et qualités



Parce que je passe pas ma vie a raconter des conneries sur mac gé je suis un nioubie?
Je suis modo sur un autre forum et je poste sur 5 ou 6 autres encore.
Quand à nioubie il à été utilisé dans un contexte clair pour "soit disant" montrer mon inferiorité dans le domaine de la retouche d'image en vue de faire de jolies icones... Donc...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je passe pas ma vie a raconter des conneries sur mac gé je suis un nioubie?
> Je suis modo sur un autre forum et je poste sur 5 ou 6 autres encore.



C'est impressionnant  



			
				Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Quand à nioubie il à été utilisé dans un contexte clair pour "soit disant" montrer mon inferiorité dans le domaine de la retouche d'image en vue de faire de jolies icones... Donc...



toi qui a une grande expérience des forums, tu devrais savoir quand même que le ton d'un message n'est pas le même selon l'utilisation d'un smiley ou pas et selon l'histoire de la personne qui poste sur le forum

se sentir insulter pour si peu c'est au mieux singulier 

cordialement


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

On revient au sujet ?


----------



## Azzedine (21 Mai 2005)

En même temps c'est vrai que j'ai du mal a comprendre les smilaids. :love:


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je passe pas ma vie a raconter des conneries sur mac gé je suis un nioubie?
> Je suis modo sur un autre forum et je poste sur 5 ou 6 autres encore.
> Quand à nioubie il à été utilisé dans un contexte clair pour "soit disant" montrer mon inferiorité dans le domaine de la retouche d'image en vue de faire de jolies icones... Donc...



Donc bah rien. Juste un nioubie qui lit de travers et qui comprend rien, comme tout bon nioubie qui se respecte. 
Elle doit être belle ta modération si tu interprètes tous les posts que tu modères comme ça...  :bebe:

Je n'ai que faire que tu sois expert en PAO ou pas, je t'ai expliqué pourquoi je ne mettais pas les auréoles, point. :hosto:

_Ceci étant, la parenthèse est close pour moi.
Retournons à nos guignolades.   :love:_


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je passe pas ma vie a raconter des conneries sur mac gé je suis un nioubie?


tu n'es pas le seul, c'est pas ça qui fait de toi un nioubie, c'est simplement que tu es jeune ici (comme beaucoup)



			
				Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Je suis modo sur un autre forum et je poste sur 5 ou 6 autres encore.


mais pas sur celui-ci :siffle



			
				Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Quand à nioubie il à été utilisé dans un contexte clair pour "soit disant" montrer mon inferiorité dans le domaine de la retouche d'image en vue de faire de jolies icones... Donc...


pwet ...j'avoue, mon argumentation s'affaiblit mais si tu prend mal tout ce qui se dit sur le forum ... t'es pas sorti ...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



c'est quel southpark celui-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

_Les guignolades sont quand même plus agréables quand elles sont accompagnées d'un minimum de respect (non proportionnel au nombre de post ) _

* Sinon pour revenir au sujet*  ... me voici non déguisée (si si je vous assure  )






Ouais bon il parait que j'aurais l'½il trop terne :mouais: mais bon ça ira hein !


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Les guignolades sont quand même plus agréables quand elles sont accompagnées d'un minimum de respect (non proportionnel au nombre de post ) _



La prochaine fois, je ne mettrai pas de smileys du tout, comme ça vous vous démerderez tout seul pour interpréter le sens de mon post, à savoir si il était respectueux ou non. :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bon il parait que j'aurais l'½il trop terne :mouais: mais bon ça ira hein !



Je confirme, ça manque d'engrais !!  

Mais ça ira très bien.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, je ne mettrai pas de smileys du tout, comme ça vous vous démerderez tout seul pour interpréter le sens de mon post, à savoir si il était respectueux ou non. :hosto: :rateau:



Non meilleure idée : on pourrait faire un sondage !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bon il parait que j'aurais l'½il trop terne :mouais: mais bon ça ira hein !




comment cela fait'il  que tu as les paupieres vertes tandis que  moi je n'ai pu choisir entre le rose et le bleu ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment cela fait'il que tu as les paupieres vertes tandis que moi je n'ai pu choisir entre le rose et le bleu ?



j'ai triché :rose: pour faire plus vrai !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai triché :rose: pour faire plus vrai !




pffffffffff .........t'as meme le jeux vert et moi j'ai du me contenter des 2 billes noires !!!    

t'es plus ma cop's , na !!!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

ben vous avez de la chance ! vous au moins vous pouvez tricher parce que vous avez de vrais zyeux verts ... alors que moi j'ai même pas besoin de tricher parce qu'ils sont juste marrons    :rose:

alors venez pas vous plaindre


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff .........t'as meme le jeux vert et moi j'ai du me contenter des 2 billes noires !!!
> 
> t'es plus ma cop's , na !!!!!!!



Ben non y'en a des yeux verts...
son copain toshop, il est juste accessoiriste sur le coup. pas chirurgien esthétique !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben vous avez de la chance ! vous au moins vous pouvez tricher parce que vous avez de vrais zyeux verts ... alors que moi j'ai même pas besoin de tricher parce qu'ils sont juste marrons    :rose:
> 
> alors venez pas vous plaindre




si j'ai les yeux vert , demain je rentre au couvent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff .........t'as meme le jeux vert et moi j'ai du me contenter des 2 billes noires !!!
> 
> t'es plus ma cop's , na !!!!!!!





Comme le dit madonna, les yeux verts ils y sont   nananinanèreuh !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit madonna, les yeux verts ils y sont   nananinanèreuh !





et meme bleu  :rose:  :rose: 

z'ai pô vu moi qui il avait encore des pages  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai les yeux vert , demain je rentre au couvent



Cela va être dur pour le voeu de silence


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et meme bleu  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> z'ai pô vu moi qui il avait encore des pages  :rose:  :rose:



Ben ça te donneras l'occasion de nous concocter une nouvelle ch'tite version :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Cela va être dur pour le voeu de silence



jamais !!!!!!       .....un grand jamis !!!!!   






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça te donneras l'occasion de nous concocter une nouvelle ch'tite version   :love:



oki, bonnne excuse en effet


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

Ouah, je viens de relire les dernières pages du fil, j'avais l'impression de regarder "frou-frou" !!!

Que des femmes qui s'engueulent avec un invité !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, je viens de relire les dernières pages du fil, j'avais l'impression de regarder "frou-frou" !!!
> 
> Que des femmes qui s'engueulent avec un invité !!!!



 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Avec 446 messages, on est encore nioubie - c'est bien cela


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Que des femmes qui s'engueulent avec un invité !!!!




tu prendra une bière ?


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu prendra une bière ?



Une 16...


----------



## loudjena (21 Mai 2005)

Loudjena à la plage avec maillot de bain !  et Rare earth dans les oreilles


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Avec 446 messages, on est encore nioubie - c'est bien cela


Je pense malheureusement que le nombre de posts ne changera pas grand chose pour certains (mais là on parle du Nioubie, le vrai, avec une majuscule, s'il vous plaît).


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Loudjena à la plage avec maillot de bain !  et Rare earth dans les oreilles




bizarre, je te voyais pas comme ça en maillot :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une 16...




ça roule :love:


----------



## loudjena (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, je te voyais pas comme ça en maillot :rateau:



Tu as raison c'est plutôt comme ça !


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison c'est plutôt comme ça !




oui c'est vrai


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2005)

C'est mini


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

B il me semble


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Rare earth dans les oreilles



Quels Rare Earth ? Ceux de Magic Key  , ou les "sous produits disco" qu'ils sont devenus par la suite ? :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je pense malheureusement que le nombre de posts ne changera pas grand chose pour certains (mais là on parle du Nioubie, le vrai, avec une majuscule, s'il vous plaît).



C'est curieux, comme les majuscules prennent de l'importance sur certains threads, ces derniers jours, avec ou sans l'Amok


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

C'était pas ici la soirée??? m....  
Bon j'reviens.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## loudjena (22 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quels Rare Earth ? Ceux de Magic Key  , ou les "sous produits disco" qu'ils sont devenus par la suite ? :sleep:



Pfffff ! Tu m'as bien regardé toi ! "Sous produits disco"  Meu non, c'est "Get ready" 1969, bon je sais c'est un truc de vieux mais ça groove grave !  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas ici la soirée??? m....



 *OUVREEEZ !!!!! Police !*

Restez les mains bien en l'air attachées et que personne ne bouge !


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

t'as pas le droit de te trémousser dans la rue si peu vétue, tu risque de te faire arrêter pour "malhabillage"   et pour insulte à agent aussi parce que bon ...


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *OUVREEEZ !!!!! Police !*
> 
> Restez les mains bien en l'air attachées et que personne ne bouge !



Excellent!!!!!:love: 
J'vois qu'on va aux memes soirées... 
Bon, je veux  bien ne plus bouger...mais pour les bras, ca va etre difficile...  






Ah...mince...c'est toujours pas la...


----------



## jahrom (22 Mai 2005)

Chérie !!!
Je crois que j'ai fait une boulette...
Je viens de butter un flic à la porte d'entrée...:rateau:


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux, comme les majuscules prennent de l'importance sur certains threads, ces derniers jours, avec ou sans l'Amok



Que vient faire le Sous Produit Qualitatif Réformé ici ?    :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Que vient faire le Sous Produit Qualitatif Réformé ici ?    :mouais:



en voila une bonne question.......

hep, les jeunes....continuez comme ça votre serie SM, j'adore....:love:....:love:....

j'espere qu'on y aura droit sous forme d'icones...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff ! Tu m'as bien regardé toi ! "Sous produits disco"  Meu non, c'est "Get ready" 1969, bon je sais c'est un truc de vieux mais ça groove grave !  :style:



Truc de vieux ... Truc de vieux ... Modère tes paroles, j'ai que 52 ans, ch'suis encore un gamin ! 

Donc, c'est bien ce que je pensais, c'est l'époque de magic Key. Get ready, j'ai ici la version longue (20mn 33 quand même), comment qu'y disent les mômes ? Ah oui, "Trop d'la balle" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Que vient faire le Sous Produit Qualitatif Réformé ici ?    :mouais:



Ben l'aut'jour, ch'suis tombé sur un fil où Bilbo et quelques autres ponctuaient chaque phrase qui lui était adressée par "_(Les majuscules y sont)_"


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais bien un icone de mon "toto" (avatar actuel) façon southpark mais mes compétences en dessin se limite assez vite...



Il est dedans... 




​


----------



## Azzedine (23 Mai 2005)

Fo leur donner des petits noms comme les starwars  
Alors je m'y colle :
SouthMacG Episode I : Le conseil des MacG.
SouthMacG Episode II : De nouveaux padawans.
SouthMacG Episode III : L'entrée des clones.
SouthMacG Episode IV : euh... la je seche... La menace du troll? Noooon...  
Si on fait une serie SM ca pourrait etre
SouthMacG Episode V : Le pire contre-attaque. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Fo leur donner des petits noms comme les starwars
> Alors je m'y colle :
> SouthMacG Episode I : Le conseil des MacG.
> SouthMacG Episode II : De nouveaux padawans.
> ...



Pour l'épisode IV, vu les récents événements avignonnais, j'aurais mieux vu "une nouvelle ex poire", ça colle mieux, tu gardes le V, il est génial, il marche aussi avec SonnyBoy et doc Evil.

Pour le I, on pourrait mettre "L'Amok, Naas s'fend l'dome", le II ce serait "Naguère les clowns", pour le III :" L'art ... euh Vendez, si !", et enfin, le VI "l'heureux tour de l'iMax"


----------



## loudjena (23 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Truc de vieux ... Truc de vieux ... Modère tes paroles, j'ai que 52 ans, ch'suis encore un gamin !



J'ai jamais dis que tu es vieux  Y'a plein de vieux trucs super bien  Moi aussi j'ai 52 ans.



> Donc, c'est bien ce que je pensais, c'est l'époque de magic Key. Get ready, j'ai ici la version longue (20mn 33 quand même), comment qu'y disent les mômes ? Ah oui, "Trop d'la balle" !



C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai 52 ans.




pourrais tu me passer l'adresse de ton chirurgien ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais dis que tu es vieux  Y'a plein de vieux trucs super bien  Moi aussi j'ai 52 ans.



Et moi je suis gérontophile  :love:


----------



## Talchan (23 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourrais tu me passer l'adresse de ton chirurgien ?



moi aussi j'la veux bien


----------



## playaman (23 Mai 2005)

...playaman








...playaman irl


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

Le problème, c'est que les gens essayent de coller à leur avatar...


----------



## Azzedine (23 Mai 2005)

a propos d'avatar, c'est un peu hors sujet mais bon... j'ai un super avatar swf mais il fait 64x64, j'ai beau l'heberger il est reffusé, et sur le faite qu'il fait plus de 19 Ko  
Honnetement dans ce cas pkoi autoriser le swf? mon truc à 4 images secondes pour 4 secondes (donc 16 images) fait 134.1 Ko, meme en reduisant au quart ca ferait 33.5 Ko, franchement... et en plus à 4 img/sec ca fait super low...
"C'etait un hors sujet..."


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que les gens essayent de coller à leur avatar...




d'ailleurs, .....






El Chico.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

Ah ouais trop bien !


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

eh nato je vote pour toi le 29 mai !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh nato je vote pour toi le 29 mai !!!



Moi je vote pour toi parce que ton avatar dois bien porter le costume rose


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote pour toi parce que ton avatar dois bien porter le costume rose




Ouaaaaahhh !! 
Il est beau comme ça le Toto !    :love:


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

Moi je l'aimais bien comme ça aussi.. 







Pas mal le site d'ailleurs. Et l'album ?


----------



## dool (25 Mai 2005)

Pas mal aussi l'album


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'aimais bien comme ça aussi..



Avec une langue de varan ?  
On peut savoir pourquoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec une langue de varan ?
> On peut savoir pourquoi ? :mouais:


 
Ben c'est pas d'ma faute...dès qu'on te touche tu tires la langue ! 

Ceci étant, belle langue...


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas d'ma faute...dès qu'on te touche tu tires la langue !
> 
> Ceci étant, belle langue...



Parce que tu touches pas au bon endroit, voilà tout.


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis gérontophile  :love:



Géronto ? File ! 

© Sonnyboy


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

Erreur de nioube  

Mais j'apprends vite.


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Erreur de nioube
> 
> Mais j'apprends vite.




oh plus très nioube en fait...    t'apprends très vite ...


----------



## Spyro (25 Mai 2005)

Roooh c'est marrant ici      faut vite que je l'ajoute dans mes discussions suivies


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## N°6 (25 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Oui, mais tu l'as déjà dit


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

Bon c'est toujours la langue...

Je continue l'entraînement 


(edit : je f'rais bien un autre perso, histoire de pas me faire traiter de floodeuse, mais sous windows je sais pas faire de capture d'écran.. )


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

si tu fais un championnat dis le moi   :love:


----------



## N°6 (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est toujours la langue...
> 
> Je continue l'entraînement



Dites AAAAAAHHHHHHHH.....


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est toujours la langue...
> 
> Je continue l'entraînement
> 
> ...



pour quoi faire la copie d'écran ??? pour ton icone/avatar ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (edit : je f'rais bien un autre perso, histoire de pas me faire traiter de floodeuse, mais sous windows je sais pas faire de capture d'écran.. )



C'est expliqué sur la page du site (en Allemand et en Anglais) dans la FAQ en bas a gauche


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

Merci le monsieur qui a eu la fève 

mais c'est contre ma religion ces pratiques barbares..


----------



## N°6 (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci le monsieur qui a eu la fève
> 
> mais c'est contre ma religion ces pratiques barbares..



Tu as raison, c'est honteux !  Je me souviens encore de ce chant tribal qui faisait :

Je lui ai mis la fève.... pendant des heures,  Je lui ai mis la fève pendant pendant des heures...

Inhumain ! :affraid:

 





Comment ça n'a aucun rapport ? :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2005)

_1600x1200_​


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2005)

bravo NAto comme d'hab  :style:


----------



## daffyb (8 Juillet 2005)

Daffyb au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _1600x1200_​






c'est superrrrrrr!! :love:   :love: toutes mes copines et moi !!!     


merciiiiiii  :love:  :love: 


_maintenant je comprends ton absence  
tu avais disparu, plouffff plus rien et là
plufff tu  apparais avec un joli cadeau  :_


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

bien joué...super...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _1600x1200_​


je trouve que ... je suis pas dessus :rose:


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

Il ne reste plus qu'à aller faire un tour sur le lien de la première page


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à aller faire un tour sur le lien de la première page


non non j'ai déjà fait mon personnage ... je suis même en icône ...


----------



## Azzedine (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non non j'ai déjà fait mon personnage ... je suis même en icône ...


 Ça veut rien dire, moi aussi chui en icone, c'est pas pour ça que les gens savent qui je suis...


----------



## mikoo (8 Juillet 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à mettre mon portrait south park image sur le message ...


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à mettre mon portrait south park image sur le message ...




Par ici !


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2005)

_1600x1200_






_1600x1200_​


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que ... je suis pas dessus :rose:



_" On a jamais dit que ça serait facile. ®© "_  :bebe:


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Par ici !



merci!
bon je suis là :
(version triste... standing pour une MÀJ de l'ibook qui tarde...)






   :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2005)

une question que je me pose depuis longtemps, mikoo tu est une fille ou un mec ? :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une question que je me pose depuis longtemps, mikoo tu est une fille ou un mec ? :rateau:






			
				Profil de mikoo a dit:
			
		

> *Profession*:
> Étudiant


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une question que je me pose depuis longtemps, mikoo tu est une fille ou un mec ? :rateau:




GRUGGGGG !!!! Le BOT est en PANNNNNNNNEEEE !!!!!
 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ​


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> GRUGGGGG !!!! Le BOT est en PANNNNNNNNEEEE !!!!!
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ​


 :affraid:  oh fachte ça va chier si il est pas reparé avant la nuit


----------



## Amaël (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une question que je me pose depuis longtemps, mikoo tu est une fille ou un mec ? :rateau:



Un déjanté, un littéraire, un fou, un fumeur, un briseur de ménage, un mac user comblé, un nonchalant, un artiste, un buveur, un australo-greco-belge, un bon vivant... bref tout ça à la fois : un homme, humain


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> *Un déjanté, un littéraire, un fou*, (-), *un briseur de ménage*, un mac user comblé, *un nonchalant, un artiste, un buveur*, un australo-greco-belge, un bon vivant... bref tout ça à la fois : un homme, humain




et tu ne fais pas encore parti du Cercle ?!!


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et tu ne fais pas encore parti du Cercle ?!!



Comment y adhérer ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

_on adhère pas, on y est _introduit_ !!_ :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2005)

:affraid: faut introduire mikoo ?

mais qu'est ce qu'il branle le bot ?


----------



## hunjord (1 Août 2005)

époustouflant !!!
j'ai réussi à reproduire le portrait de ma belle mère !!!

la...


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> époustouflant !!!
> j'ai réussi à reproduire le portrait de ma belle mère !!!
> 
> la...




Fichier introuvable....


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Octobre 2005)

Ressemblant


----------



## Sloughi (29 Octobre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _on adhère pas, on y est _introduit_ !!_ :affraid: :affraid:




ah ? 

Un point important: je joue au mot mystérieux.....

Je vide mon cendrier et mon frigo une fois par jour.....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2006)

Une petite remontée. J'étais à la cave 


Pirates !


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2006)

Que c'est triste... J'en ai les larmes aux yeux


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une petite remontée. J'étais à la cave
> 
> 
> Pirates !



J'en parle à mon fils immédiatement... on ne va pas laisser Florent Pagny sans le sou...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Avril 2006)

Petite contribution: "Moi dans la vraie vie"


----------



## ange_63 (3 Avril 2006)

Moi sur MAcG


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

Y a pas une troisième version?


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas une troisième version?




Celle dans tes rêves ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Celle dans tes rêves ?


 
Crois-tu?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas une troisième version?



alors la version 3 : soit "ange à la plage" soit "ange et le chocolat" 

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

Je me contenterai d'ange en çuisse... 


***


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

C'est bien ce que je pensais !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> alors la version 3 : soit "ange à la plage" soit "ange et le chocolat"
> 
> :love:




Et ange à la plage mangeant du chocolat y a ?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ange à la plage mangeant du chocolat y a ?



PAs encore dispo mais c possible!!!


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ange à la plage mangeant du chocolat y a ?




Du chocolat çuisse ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ange à la plage mangeant du chocolat y a ?


 
J'ai _peur_ d'avoir compris...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2006)

Bah voilà suffisait de demander !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10062


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Voir la pièce jointe 10062


Voilà une sirène parée pour l'aventure. :style:


----------



## pim (27 Juillet 2006)

Marrant ce truc !

Je redonne le lien, car je l'ai cherch&#233; un petit moment dans le fil...

Un premier jet, pour un pim pas trop de circonstance :


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2006)

warf warf

au taf en ce moment, je ressemble plutôt à ça..... paraît il !  :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Après avoir enfin pu accéder au serveur, voici comment je me vois en South Park


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est sympa, du coup m&#234;me si Pierrou s'est plant&#233; en ouvrant un nouveau fil (  ) il a relanc&#233; celui ci!  

:love:


----------



## joubichou (28 Juillet 2006)

et voilà joubichou


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

J'ai demandé à un pote si cette image me ressemblait : "donc, tu te vois avec une épée à la main, un bandeau noir sur l'oeil, une auréole sur la tete et une étoile sur ton chapeau cornu bleu. psychanalytiquement intéressant .... le truc le plus ressemblant en fait c'est le mégot de roulé"

M'enfin, le bandeau et l'épée c'est parce que je suis une femme pirate "ah ouais !!".​


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2006)

:mouais: Mouais, moi je trouvais que tu avais une bouche bien ronde 

T'as pas une vue de d&#233;rri&#232;re ? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Mouais, moi je trouvais que tu avais une bouche bien ronde
> 
> T'as pas une vue de dérrière ? :rose:



Ton nouvel avatar ne te suffit déjà plus ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ton nouvel avatar ne te suffit déjà plus ?


'faut pas rester sur la premi&#232;re impression


----------



## philire (29 Juillet 2006)

.









.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Mouais, moi je trouvais que tu avais une bouche bien ronde
> 
> T'as pas une vue de dérrière ? :rose:



C'est pour tenir la clope ! Espèce de pervers 
Mon derrière est une propriété privé !


----------



## nicogala (29 Juillet 2006)

Damned... y m'ont retrouv&#233; !!!










			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Mon derri&#232;re est une propri&#233;t&#233; priv&#233; !


Priv&#233; de toute r&#233;serve ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Priv&#233; de toute r&#233;serve ?


Alors : explication 

Il y a d'un c&#244;t&#233; la parole (dont je ne me r&#233;serve jamais et dont j'assume les cons&#233;quences verbales) et il y a de l'autre les actes (comme montrer son derri&#232;re qui pour moi est de l'ordre du priv&#233.

Le forum est pour moi un th&#233;&#226;tre o&#249; r&#232;gne l'improvisation 
Hypocrite : &#233;thymologiquement, &#231;a veut dire acteur !

Mais si je me mets &#224; parler de ma sp&#233;cialit&#233; vous allez demander une aspirine 
Faut que je preine des cours de vulgarisation avec Rezba !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour tenir la clope ! Espèce de pervers
> Mon derrière est une propriété privé !


Tant pire


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2006)

Cela dit tu peux aussi expliquer cela comme tu le sens, tout le monde dira "whaa ça a l'air vahcment sérieux" même si c'est bidon


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

brageira a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit tu peux aussi expliquer cela comme tu le sens, tout le monde dira "whaa ça a l'air vahcment sérieux" même si c'est bidon


 
Tant qu'on se bidonne  tout va bien.


----------



## EMqA (2 Août 2006)

C'est sympa ce truc, et en plus, ça permet d'approcher la vérité de très près.






Bonne nuit. :sleep:


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2006)

Héhé !   






Et encore, ça c'est rien ! Faut voir Virpeen ! la ressemblance est saisissante ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2006)

Y'a pas de raison...


----------

